# A Few MagLites



## GLOCK18 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Aircraft800 (Apr 23, 2008)

Very Nice [email protected] collection! 

Kinda funny how the perspective is lost, and the top row looks like 3D Mags until you realize the bottom row is chopped/grooved D [email protected] and you realize the top was all [email protected]

Great Picture:twothumbs


----------



## David T (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice collection. The M6 looks tiny next to the mags.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow the M6 is that small? I always imagined the thing filling your entire hand. Even on the surefire website when they show it in the guy’s hand it gives the appetent’s that it is larger. I guess now I have an even deeper respect for the power that comes out of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## aussiebob (May 1, 2008)

Nice collection :thumbsup:
I thought the m6 was bigger also but against the mags it looks small.


----------



## roymail (May 3, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a 1C mag? Doesn't need to be fancy?


----------



## Trashman (May 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Wow the M6 is that small? I always imagined the thing filling your entire hand. Even on the surefire website when they show it in the guy’s hand it gives the appetent’s that it is larger. I guess now I have an even deeper respect for the power that comes out of it. :thumbsup:




Look how large it is compared to the U2 on the other side. It's not THAT small, but it is compact compared to a 3D Mag. It does fill the hand, though, for most people.


----------



## souptree (May 3, 2008)

Great collection! Please post it in the AA MiniMag Collector's Thread here. Also, please PM me if you'd consider parting with the unbranded color fade NASCAR AA. 

(You guys understand the scale isn't the same between the top row of lights and the bottom row, right? They're two separate pictures and the lights in the top row would be MUCH smaller if they were in the same scale.)


----------

